# No blogs available on the Fire?



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

What's up with that?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah.  Kind of a bummer.  Blogs can't go to app devices either.  I know the bloggers would like that to change. . . .


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Why don't you just read them on the internet? *does not see the problem*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read blogs as RSS feed to Pulse on the iPad, haven't tried the Pulse app on the Fire yet...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ScaryMerry said:


> Why don't you just read them on the internet? *does not see the problem*


Well, that might be why they aren't available . . . . but, honestly, if a person wants to pay to have them delivered daily without thinking via Amazon, it would be nice if they could be delivered even to the Fire version of kindle.  I have several I subscribe to currently that come to my K4. . .but I'd like them on Fire. . .even though I can go look at the websites. For me, the kindle format is often easier to read.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Will start a search for the perfect RSS reader 

Reading the internet on 7" tablet is not the easiest way to get info for someone with old (_ahem_) eyes.

BUT, I did just find my favorite weekly magazine, THE WEEK, available on the Kindle, with text mode option.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like _The Week_. Have a paper subscription. . .will check it out for Fire. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I read blogs as RSS feed to Pulse on the iPad, haven't tried the Pulse app on the Fire yet...
> 
> Betsy


I have my blogs sent to Pulse, and it seems to work well on the Fire. If you're already using Google Reader, you can import feeds set up in Reader, otherwise you can give it a site and it will find the rss feeds for that site and offer you the option to add them

Once in Pulse, click on the Menu icon along the bottom, then click on "Manage Sources." scroll to the bottom of the page and click on the blue +. On the page that appears, ignore the options (unless you want them) and either use "Browse" "search" or "Reader" along the top, as appropriate.

Just added _The Week_ feed to Pulse.

Betsy


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I really like _The Week_. Have a paper subscription. . .will check it out for Fire. . . . .


Don't you just love it? A different perspective on everything and anything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sosha said:


> Don't you just love it? A different perspective on everything and anything.


I'm not sure it's worth $5 a month to get it on the Fire, though.


----------

